# bho oil



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

Let me start off by saying, I am not a pro at making oil, but I think I do a good job. My buddy from out west came into town and showed me how to make it. My question to the forums is. My first 3-4 times after blasting scraping and putting in the pressure chamber for 8-10 hours it was amber color 'like a beer bottle color' this last time I did it, it actually came out like a light brown cookie. My buddy was only here for the day and wasn't able to stay the 10 hours to see the outcome. I've heard ppl say amber glass shards is how its supposed to look and I've heard ppl say the cookie is how it is supposed to come out. Anyone familiar with making, please advise.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like Honey.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

i can post a pic if that helps


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2013)

All depends on the product used in what color it comes out....I have all sorts of colors...


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

All i use is nugs.  No trim.  or are you talking about strain?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2013)

yes  that too....some strains have more THC than others...and some have Higher CBD...those are the ones I like to use.....Gooey was a great one as is this Chem Dawg....Enjoy the wax


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 5, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 6, 2013)

looks about right to me, my buddys BHO comes out a bit darker, but then again he uses Hash Plants taken far into the amber, whole plant but fan leaves and stems he uses, but yeah that looks great to me,


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 7, 2013)

That stuff looks tasty  What sorta pressure chamber do you use?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vacuum-Cham.../221287366834?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item3385c140b2

like this


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 7, 2013)

and ty


----------



## hawthorne (Oct 8, 2013)

An experienced Defiance community member told us that the enough defiance scrip is very helpful to your upgrading.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 8, 2013)

hawthorne said:
			
		

> An experienced Defiance community member told us that the enough defiance scrip is very helpful to your upgrading.




Er...what?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 8, 2013)

uh, was that in english?


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like spam. How was the BHo? we might run some side by side bubble to see the difference..


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

effdecaf said:
			
		

> Looks like spam. How was the BHo? we might run some side by side bubble to see the difference..



i have to say, this round came out great.  My last few rounds came out amber color.  I wish I had a pic.  but if different strains come out different, that must be why.   i didnt realize that.  

this one is a how i expected the others to be.  i changed up time this round too.  i went from a 8 hour purge to a 12 hour purge.  it was only a 2 quarter run also.  last rounds i ran 3 quarters.


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 12, 2013)

There's so many different molecules that compose the resins and oils that we seek in the extractions process. These are guided by strain and environmental conditions also with extraction procedures. That's what makes every style & run of extract so unique and exciting! Are you recapturing your butane or doing the traditional evaporation before your degass?  That vacuum chamber in the link looks the bees knees. We just use a marinating attachment chamber for the food saver but it seems to do the trick for smaller batches.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 12, 2013)

low heat, small whip before gas chamber.  i do half oz at a time usually.  usually get about 3-4 grams


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 12, 2013)

How are you keeping it at needed temps sitting for 8-10hours while purging? Shouldn't take so long IMO to purge. But kept at a viscous state long enough to purge.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 13, 2013)

A griddle on low


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 13, 2013)

I was showed the way I do it.  I can't tell you, you have to purge that long, but I just don't want to take chances of smoking butane.


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 13, 2013)

DO you use a butane lighter to smoke with?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 13, 2013)

well ya, but you know what I mean.  Im trying to get the most butane I can out of it.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 4, 2013)

ok so the question about the cookie you first posted. sounds like it honeycombed up because you whipped it or heated it too much during the purge. never whip. it makes the butane bind with the oil. and you can never get it out after that unless you redissolve in solvent.

your gonna want to get a infrared thermometer to monitor the temps of your oil accurately. 
if you want to make shatter(the amberglass, goldglass, see thru glassy stuff) you want to purge "low and slow". once you have your un-agitated oil in your chamber you vac purge with no heat for at least a few hours, then slowly turn up the heat. I usually go from 80 - 100-105 over probly a 6 - 8 hour period and then let the oil purge at 99-105 (depending on strain) for at least another 12 hours. 
making honeycomb is the same as shatter but instead of not letting the oil get too hot, you get it up to 115-125, and keep it there until the entire slab has waxed over. wax is generally less desirable.


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone seen the waxtractor? hXXp://waxtractor.com
A friend of mine is thinking about the farmer model.


----------

